# What is Afikaans for "Vaping"?



## MetalGearX (6/8/15)

I was thinking about his last night and what would be the nicest or most appropriate word for vaping or vaper?

I can think of:
1. Vapeerder
2. Vapeer

On a lighter note:
1. Stoom blaser
2. Mis maker

Your thoughts should be interesting-No?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jan (6/8/15)

water vapour is waterdamp so I suppose Ek is n damper

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## kimbo (6/8/15)

dampeer

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MetalGearX (6/8/15)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## annemarievdh (6/8/15)

kimbo said:


> dampeer



Sounds like your on a toilet

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## GadgetFreak (6/8/15)

Wolkmaker 
As in making clouds????

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## hands (6/8/15)

MetalGearX said:


> 2. Mis maker





kimbo said:


> dampeer


i think they are vooping

interesting question

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jtgrey (6/8/15)

Stoom pyp


----------



## dekardy (6/8/15)

Soos genoem, vapor is damp en vaporize is verdamp. So jou "mod" is 'n verdamper en jy kan nou werklik gaan stoom afblaas.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Achmat89 (6/8/15)

Vaapen lol


----------



## shaunnadan (6/8/15)

Hier Kom wolk blaser!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ZoemDoef (6/8/15)

Verdampeerder
Verdampeering


----------



## GerharddP (6/8/15)

Wasem asem

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## GerharddP (6/8/15)

ZoemDoef said:


> Verdampeerder
> Verdampeering


Well that might not go to well seeing that vampier is a vampire...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (6/8/15)

Strange language ..... My girlfriend is Afrikaans and uses the term "Mos" and I asked her what that means and she couldn't explain it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## wazarmoto (6/8/15)

Saprook - juice smoke. Lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## dekardy (6/8/15)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Strange language ..... My girlfriend is Afrikaans and uses the term "Mos" and I asked her what that means and she couldn't explain it.



Simple term we use to affirm that that we think you already know a certain fact which leads to a conversation. Or it can like to be mold. You know _mos_ the green stuff growing in damp areas.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raslin (6/8/15)

Mos can be loosely translated into Just. I think

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## nemo (6/8/15)

ZoemDoef said:


> Verdampeerder
> Verdampeering


omg zoemdoef het die nie jaare gehoor nie dis mos die geluid wat a soptor maak teen jou windskerm.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Petrus (6/8/15)

Wat van Stoomtrein

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (7/8/15)

Ag, sommer net "vaping". Afrikaans het al voorheen Engelse woorde aangeneem, so hoekom nie "vaping" ook nie? Ek het nie 'n probleem daarmee nie.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jleroux911 (13/8/15)

As mens iets beskryf wat aan gesuig word amper asof jy dit rook dan sal mens se jy "teug" aan jou vape of jy teug aan jou twisp 
Lekker teug

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## SHiBBY (13/8/15)

https://translate.google.co.za/#auto/af/vapor

Hmmm... (Riaan Cruywagen voice) So is julle manne wolkjaers of geurjaers?  Hahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## BillW (13/8/15)

Vuiping ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirge (13/8/15)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Strange language ..... My girlfriend is Afrikaans and uses the term "Mos" and I asked her what that means and she couldn't explain it.



Most similar is probably "like" I imagine.

Example: Like you know that thing over there, it's a like a machine.

But I'm not expert

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeDude (17/8/15)

Pyp Suiger

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (17/8/15)

Why don't we don't just invent a new Afrikaans word for vaping? Someone invented the other words used in vaping, so why can't we?
We should throw some ideas in here. I don't have anything right now, but it'll come to me while I'm driving somewhere. Ideas always come to me while I'm driving.


----------



## SHiBBY (17/8/15)

VapeDude said:


> Pyp Suiger



Yeah, but that could also be anyone in Green Point though

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MetalGearX (19/8/15)

Teugelaar?

What about it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A (19/8/15)

GadgetFreak said:


> Wolkmaker
> As in making clouds????


I thought I saw Wolfmaker


----------



## Ashley A (19/8/15)

GerharddP said:


> Well that might not go to well seeing that vampier is a vampire...


Sucking blood, sucking vapour, same difference. I'm now an Afrikaans vampire


----------



## JakesSA (19/8/15)

"Mis maker" gets my vote ..


----------



## Jan (20/8/15)

JakesSA said:


> "Mis maker" gets my vote ..



The problem with that one is, how can I put it nicely. It can be interpreted as manure maker  Sorry had to laugh at my own joke.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JakesSA (20/8/15)

That's exactly why I like it, so many words in Afrikaans has a dual meaning, this one will fit right in.


----------



## nemo (20/8/15)

Stoom stoofie

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rudi (1/10/15)

ek het dit... Afrikaans vir "vape" = Vyp
Afrikaans vir "MOD" = Pyp

so met ander woorde... Vaporizer = Vyp Pyp

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (2/10/15)

Ek hou van die "teug"
Ek's 'n teuger en jy?
Die ou mense het altyd gesê "Hy teug aan sy pyp", nou ja, ons teug aan ons elektroniese sigarette.........mmmm....(dit klink dof)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rafique (2/10/15)

Stoom pomp


----------

